# Amplificador de tension dc



## danieljesus777 (Abr 29, 2009)

hola amigos soy nuevo en la comunidad, me dirijo a ustedes con el fin de obtener ayuda en la realizacion de un circuito que me permita amplificar una tension dc de unos 30 mV a unos 5 volt de ser posibl, la corriente puede ser pequeña no importa porque la salida va conectada al CAD de un pic 16f877 para la realizacion de una grafica en un programa realizado en java, el problema es que el conversor analogico no ve tensiones tan pequeñas, de ante mano muchas gracias por cualquier aporte, 
nota: los amplificador o preamplificador solo trabajan con tensiones ac no me sirven para este proyecto


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2009)

Falso, los opam trabajan en DC solo que debe irse con cuidado. Problemas es estabilidad y offset

Necesitas:

Una fuente dual, o sea -5 y +5V o hacer "trucos" tambien llamados tierra ficticia.
Un operacional adecuado, en tu caso uno de tecnologia bipolar tipo lm324,lm358 o similar que son algo mas estables en DC



Este es un montage "con truco" o masa virtual.

http://www.coolmagnetman.com/magmetr1.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/clocks/fluxmeter.html


----------



## danieljesus777 (Abr 29, 2009)

hola amigo muchas gracias por tu ayuda busque los op amp que estan en los circuitos que me mandaste pero no existen aqui en Venezuela y no aparece en catalogos de reemplazo tampoco, voy a probar el montaje con un lm741 que es bastante popular aqui a ver si funciona, cualquier cosa publico la solucion


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2009)

¿Como , no tienen el lm358? No me lo puedo creer.

Se puede utilizar el 741 aunque es muuuy viejo.

Te recomiendo utilizar tension dual -5+5V.
Un monteje diferencial
Calibraje mediante potenciometro a negativo, mira el datasheet
Un diodo en la salida para no aplicar tensiones negativas al microcontrolador


----------



## danieljesus777 (Abr 29, 2009)

saludos amigo segui tu consejo y el circuito funciona excelente supongo que el problema principal estaba en que no usaba una fuente dual, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, aqui dejo el circuito final que utilice.

http://logica-digital.blogspot.com/2007/11/suplemento-6-el-amplificador.html


----------



## macuero (Ene 16, 2010)

por favor quisiera saver la forma de amplifica una tension continua de 1.5v a 5v si aguien save de algun circuito le hagradeceria mucho. mi mail es 

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2010)

macuero dijo:


> por favor quisiera saver la forma de amplifica una tension continua de 1.5v a 5v si aguien save de algun circuito le hagradeceria mucho.



Leete esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/amplificadoresoperacionales.htm


----------



## macuero (Ene 16, 2010)

disculpa he visto un amplificador con diodos y capacitores electroliticos, tal ves no tenes algun diagrama de ese tipo de amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2010)

macuero dijo:


> disculpa he visto un amplificador con diodos y capacitores electroliticos, tal ves no tenes algun diagrama de ese tipo de amplificador.


¿ Y si aclaras un poco que cosa necesitas ?


*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*3)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos!*


----------



## macuero (Ene 16, 2010)

ok por favor tengo una bateria AA de 1.5 V y quiero usarla para cargar mi telefono movil, puesto que el cargador emite una tension de 5V nesecito elebar la tension , o que otra solucion podira hacer!
le hagradesco de ante mano.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 16, 2010)

Un 324 (4 OP) o un 358 (2 OP) tienen la gran ventaja de poder trabajar con fuentes simples, sin tener que hacer nada raro, siempre y cuando tu tension este dentro del rago 0 a Vcc (tampoco es tan asi, no recuerdo el limite inferior, pero el superior era Vcc - 1,5v o algo parecido), tendrias que verificar el limite inferior que tiene y ver que tan importante es respecto a tus 30mV.

En cambio un 741 si o si debe ser usado con una fuente dual.



> ok por favor tengo una bateria AA de 1.5 V y quiero usarla para cargar mi telefono movil, puesto que el cargador emite una tension de 5V nesecito elebar la tension , o que otra solucion podira hacer!
> le hagradesco de ante mano.



Para obtener 5V de una pila, necesitarias un trafo o un circuito tipo switching para llevarlo a esa tension, serie mas sensillo poner 3 pilas en serie para obtener 4,5V  .

Asi y todo la corriente que suminstra una pila no creo que sea suficiente para cargar tu celular.


----------



## macuero (Ene 16, 2010)

weno esta bien la idea de colocar las baterias en serie para elebar la tension.  pero mira este video y por favor dame tu criterio hacerca de que sistema tiene para hacer que la tension electrica de la bateria AA logre cargar la bateria del celular. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9CTFkli4eg&feature=related


----------



## kal00 (Ene 17, 2010)

Bueno.... debo decir que me he quedado con la boca abierta.... ese cargador es *impresionante*. Aunque sólo aguante una carga o media carga del celular (debido a los mAh de la pila), aún así es bastante sorprendente. Esto se vendería como pan caliente en todos lados si se le hiciera una buena publicidad. 

Me he quedado sorprendido ya que no sé como levanta el voltaje sin usar algún tipo de transformador, ya que este tipo de circuitos comúnmente son llamados _"Boost Converters"_, esto quiere decir que el voltaje de salida es mayor al de entrada, y el circuito más sencillo que conozco para hacer eso es el siguiente:







Cómo pueden ver se usa un transformador y otros componentes para encender uno o dos LEDs de alto brillo con una pila de reloj de 1.5v, no sé como es posible que el cargador de los 5v necesarios para cargar el celular sin usar transformadores o una circuiteria mas grande y compleja.

Estaría bueno descifrar como hacer ese cargador para compartirlo con todos y hacernos asquerosamente ricos.

Saludos!

EDIT: Me olvidaba del _famosísimo_ *MintyBoost*!! Para los que no sepan que es, es un cargador de iPods/iPhones/Celulares o cualquier dispositivo que necesite 5v y que se cargue mediante USB. Usa un _Boost Converter_ como ya había mencionado y dos pilas AA. Aquí pongo fotos y esquemático:










Ésta es una buena alternativa al cargador del video, pero conseguir el LT1302CN8-5 es super difícil (al menos para mí, si alguien sabe dónde conseguirlo en México, dígame porfa). Lo impresionante del cargador del video es su uso de una sola pila AA y su tamaño tan reducido... para mí que es magia negra!!


----------



## macuero (Ene 20, 2010)

hola *qu*erido EDIT ese di*a*grama que pusiste muy interesante el MintyBoost sera que me podrias dar la lista de componentes a detalle para que pueda hacerme uno, por favor.
te agrade*z*co de ante mano.


----------



## kal00 (Ene 20, 2010)

Pues todos los componentes usados estan en el esquematico mi amigo.


----------



## macuero (Ene 21, 2010)

weno tengo una consulta que es un PGND y el valor de tension de los capacitores que cuanto seria?


----------



## kal00 (Ene 21, 2010)

PGND? No hay ningun PGND, solo GND que como ya sabemos es Ground o Tierra. Dado que el voltaje máximo del circuito es 5v, el valor de los capacitores sería cualquiera que rebase ese valor, los capacitores pequeños de 10v quedarían perfectos.


----------



## macuero (Ene 22, 2010)

weno que clase de circuito integrado es el que esta en el diagrama...


----------



## kal00 (Ene 22, 2010)

El esquemático claramente lo dice: es un *LT1302*, más específicamente un *LT1302CN8-5*.

Saludos!


----------



## macuero (Ene 23, 2010)

vas a disculpar pero la verdad que no me avia dado cuenta que estaba el dato del CI. muchas gracias voy a armarlo y te doy noticias de como me funciona...


----------

